# Yoda Versus Gandalf



## tiny99 (Mar 27, 2006)

They've got more power than Muhammad Ali
They've both had a rumble with Christopher Lee


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 27, 2006)

versus.... at what?  Cricket?


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> versus.... at what? Cricket?


 
Maybe pinochle. Christopher Lee is 84.


----------



## Denie Alconn (Mar 28, 2006)

And Yoda is ....how old?


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 28, 2006)

Denie Alconn said:
			
		

> And Yoda is ....how old?


I'm not sure but his voice is 61 and he shares it with a pig.


----------



## alex22 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yoda is 900 yrs old


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 28, 2006)

In that case, age would be Yoda's best bet in top trumps then, eh?

reckon Gandalf would win in the "number of Balrogs slain" section though 

what a completely pointless question, cheers tiny99.


----------



## Teir (Mar 29, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Maybe pinochle. Christopher Lee is 84.


 
Is he really? I didn't think he was that old...

he he, Gandalf vs Yoda, I want what your on tiny99, though I have to say its not as random as that 'which cake would they be' (or something like that) thread which was around a while ago  

weeeeeell....
Lets not forget Yoda has the Force....
But then again Gandalf is magic....

Wonder how those two concepts would go against one another if they had an all out brawl......hmmmm


----------



## Foxtale (Mar 29, 2006)

C'mon, Gandalf got pwned by Saruman, who was a sissy in the end. Yoda could have taken on the entire clone army.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 29, 2006)

*Gandalf no competition...  


Yoda is dead aint he...?*


----------



## MilesVorkosigan (Mar 29, 2006)

Gotta give Gandalf the thumbs up on this one 

No matter how powerful Yoda was in the FORCE he was .... resurrection was not an option


----------



## Teir (Mar 29, 2006)

I had assumed the question was being asked under the hypothetical situation that Yoda was still alive and met up with Gandalf :> In that case the fact that he is dead, doesnt matter does it? lol


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 29, 2006)

Doesn't this question all depends on what they're going to do?

I mean growing a beard will be no challenge. Having the greenest skin either...


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 29, 2006)

Teir said:
			
		

> he he, Gandalf vs Yoda, I want what your on tiny99, though I have to say its not as random as that 'which cake would they be' (or something like that) thread which was around a while ago



Hey! That was a great thread. I'm going to go and revive it!


----------



## direghost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jedi Master may Yoda be, but demigod Gandalf is closest to.  Not much challenge sense I in this.


----------



## polymath (Mar 29, 2006)

Yoda and Gandalf fight would not.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Mar 29, 2006)

Gandalf would win because Star Wars sucks.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 29, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> Gandalf would win because Star Wars sucks.



You've made an enemy today, Yossarian.


----------



## tiny99 (Mar 29, 2006)

Guess I better not do the "Rocky versus Rambo" thread I was thinking of...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 29, 2006)

Now that would be a good question mate.


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 29, 2006)

tiny99 said:
			
		

> Guess I better not do the "Rocky versus Rambo" thread I was thinking of...


Rambo, of course! Rambo has weapons. 

What about Super Ted versus Buffy the Vampire Slayer...


----------



## Salazar (Mar 30, 2006)

Gandalf would smash Yoda! Like a dying wingless fly! High on flat Coke Zero! Yeah that sounds about it...


----------

